# Does sand substrate increase TDS in water?



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

I recently received a new filter for my tap water in the mail today. I was testing my new pitcher brand vs the old one. I never tested the TDS of my fish tank water before today so I figured I'd see what it says. My tap water is about 450 TDS, Brita is about 240, and ZeroWater is about 10. I can't remember exact figures.

However, I tested my fish tank water and it was like 940!!! Is that because sand is floating in the water that I can't see? My water looks clear to me and I never notice sand in my API Liquid Test anymore but I did when I very first changed from gravel to sand substrate awhile back. Won't that harm the fish when I get another one? 

Edit: Also, for water parameters my Ammonia (yellow) and Nitriites (light blue) are 0 but my Nitrates are red. I know Nitrates supposed to be orange but I misplaced the chart and don't know what value that is but I know it's high. I was hoping my plants will soak it up over time, since I'm not planning on another fish for awhile still. I did a 2.5 gallon water change in an 8 gallon tank that probably holds 7 gallons of water but Nitrates are still red. Do Nitrates affect TDS?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

You should do a large water change to remove the nitrate. It is the last step in the cycle process and nothing removes it but you. Plants will never remove nitrate but it’s also not a good idea to hope your plants will eat up anything especially in the cycle process. I know TDS and ph can be related but it’s not something I really test for In my freshwater tanks so I can’t really help you there.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

Alright will do a really big water change after work


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sand has nothing to do with high Nitrates or TDS.

High Nitrates indicate there is detritus in the tank; feces, food, decaying plant matter. So you need to do water changes until you get it down. But as you also have TDS issues.....

When you changed over to sand was there gunk on the bottom? If so, did you remove it before pouring in sand? If there was gunk floating around did you wait until it settled before adding sand? Did you rinse the sand really well?

High TDS is also a sign of too many Total Dissolved Solids or Total Dissolved Salts and detritus. As you don't have any fish in the tank, I would suggest you pull the plants and any decor and stir the sand and do water changes until the water is clear when you stir. The alternative is to empty the tank and thoroughly rinse the sand. Place the filter media a plastic bag or wrap in plastic to prevent drying out.

The above is the only way to lower TDS. High Nitrates and high TDS often go hand-in-hand.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

When we poured the sand, we used the plastic bottle method to wash it. It came out with no cloud. We scrubbed the tank and got it looking really clean before we added the sand. When the fish was still alive there were no nitrates (this disappointed me at the time) ever and only one time where nitrites went above zero to a really light purple color, at which time we did a 50% water change and it cleared up to light blue. 

The sand is pretty shallow and last time I stirred it, the root tabs got exposed and the plants were all uprooted. I was actually considering adding a second 5lb bag of sand until I measured TDS.

Will Seachem Clarity resolve my issue? I'll try to grab a video of my current tank setup when I have time and you can see if any plants look to be decaying. I'll try to find the video of when we were putting sand too so you can see there was no cloud. I'll stir the sand too just to be safe.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The only way to lower TDS is water changes.

If you plant something directly on a root tab you shouldn't have issues if you stir the sand. However, there's no need to stir sand unless you're having issues.

Don't know why the type is so small in this article:








Total Solids (TSS and TDS) in the Freshwater Aquarium


Total Solids basically refers to organic and inorganic matter that is either suspended or dissolved in the aquarium water. Total Suspended Solids (TSS) refers to the amount of solid waste, decaying fish and plant matter, etc. that can be captured and held by a filter. Total Dissolved Solids...




www.tropicalfishkeeping.com


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

I love sand but unfortunately I think I'm going to switch back to gravel. However, last time we got this gravel that I think wasn't naturally black. I think it was painted and that's where the gray water came from when I got a good vacuum of Spider-Man's tank. I just did a water change of 5 gallons and sand went everywhere in the water once we poured (SLOWLY) the new water in. The TDS is down to 600 (Edit: now down to 407 Edit 2: down to 340 after having the Seachem Clarity in for awhile). I put some Seachem Clarity hoping my sponge filter will suck up some of the solids but I don't want to kill a fish by having high TDS. I know bettas can breath air but I don't want him to live on the surface. I can't even stand drink 450 TDS water so I can't imagine swimming in 900 TDS water 24 hours a day, or even 15 minutes.

If you have any brightly colored gravel recommendations then I'd love to hear them. This time around I have a good vacuum so I trust I will be able to take care of gravel by deeply cleaning it. Alternatively, it would be cool to have soil substrate but I think I'll run into the same problem as I did with sand. I loved having the sand because it was so easy to see food and poop but I don't want to stress my fish with a cloud every time I water change.

Here's a video of us putting the sand in for the first time. Not clouds thankfully:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4036084883084929


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Why are you switching back to gravel if you love sand? It was not the cause of high TDS. If it were, a lot of us would have been in trouble years ago. I like tanks that look natural so someone else will need to tell you about colored substrate.

I do not use a gravel vac on sand. Instead, I use a piece of airline tubing and hover it over the sand to vacuum. I hold the tube about .50" above my finger as I vacuum so I don't suck up so much sand; just detritus. Some people attack chop sticks to the end of the tube at the length required to keep from taking in sand.

When doing water changes with sand use a small cup, place on the substrate and pour water into that. You can also use a small saucer.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks! I will stick with sand but change my water pouring method!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That do make a difference. LOL Want to know how long it took me to figure it out???? Not that I'd admit anything.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

@Melogrunty your fish tank saga makes my brain hurt lol. I wish you the best of luck, I hope things get easier soon.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

@BettaloverSara Yes it makes my head hurt too!

Well I cleaned out the filter gunk in filtered water (since old tank water was sandy and would be counterproductive to use). The Clarity stuff turned some of the sand into brown slime.I didn't add more water and the TDS meter is about 415. I don't think I was letting the meter sit long enough when I was excited about it being in the 300 range. I put a mug in the tank and pour water into it which seemed to resolve the sand blowing everywhere issue. I vacuumed up some plant pieces hanging around on top of the sand but I'm still worried about TDS being too high for fish. I was reading that betta are low pH and low TDS fish so they don't have tolerance for high TDS


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

My TDS is back over 600 again and I didn't even do a water change or add anything to the tank. I'm considering switching from my sponge filter to HOB filter. I think sponge filter is a cool concept: filter and an air stone container all in one. However, back when I originally had an HOB filter that came with the tank, I never used to have TDS problems. 

The reason I stopped using the HOB filter was that the tiny water spouts kept getting clogged with brown gunk. I liked the filter since it seemed to circulate the water better and my fish liked to sit under the waterfalls that the non-clogged spouts would create. At the time, I was adding a bunch of beneficial bacteria boost liquids to the tank and that's probably what clogged them. I did away with them HOB filter though because I was watching a bunch of youtube videos at the time that said 10 gallons and under it's best to have just a sponge filter (also was tired of cleaning the tiny spouts).

I'm considering getting something like a Seachem Tidal 35 or getting another tank since looking at this tank is just bad memories. I might also just take a break from fishkeeping. My gf wants another fish but she's more into the idea of having a fish and feeding than worrying about cleaning, diseases, and water parameters.

Right now, I'm just focusing on plants left in the tank since they don't care about TDS as long as they get nutrients. I also read that sand is the worst substrate for keeping plants though. I feel like most people don't get their opinion swayed as easily as I do. I do like keeping plants though and I do like having a fish buddy.

Idk sorry for rambling


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I think you need to find a Forum or source you trust and stick with it for advice/information. It may be you are partially frustrated by all of the various opinions. In aquariums, the only thing written in stone is nothing is written in stone so you are going to find conflicting information on any subject.

If the TDS is high there in your tank but not in the replacement water there is something in the tank causing the high reading. Are you adding anything except Prime to the tank? Fertilizers, bacteria, etc.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

I add Seachem Flourish once a week. I'm not sure if that's a possible cause. I really like this forum and don't want to leave it though. Sorry if it sounds disrespectful if I'm looking at multiple sources. I really like computers and computer forums are the same--different advice for same issue all over the place. With Aquariums I am just learning so it's tough--with computers I know what's wrong or right... well sometimes I don't lol. Not saying anyone is ultimately wrong or right. I do see sand in the water floating if I look at the water the passes under the light though


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I didn't think you are disrespectful at all. I spend a lot of time researching and am always learning something different and having many long-held beliefs questioned.. 

You might find this of interest Using a TDS meter to determine the proper TDS for you aquarium.

All I can do is tell you what it took to get the TDS in my tank to match what came out of the tap after chasing TDS for three weeks. So I know how frustrating it can be.

With high TDS in tap water the only way to lower is with RO or distilled but your tap water is fine so you need to find the source.

Have you ever rinsed out the inside of the filter? Rinsed the media until it runs clear? If you have then the one thing you _could_ do is empty the tank, rinse completely, refill and run empty for a few days and then test.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

I was afraid if I rinsed the filter in tap water it would kill good bacteria but I guess I don't really have to worry about bacteria since I will do fish-in cycle properly with your advice about Prime once I get the fishy. I stopped worrying about messing with ammonia and fishless cycle. When I first got the fishy, I spoiled him with Spring Water and never had a TDS issue.

I'm not really satisfied with the sponge filter. The tech nerd in me wants to get a new filter anyways though and maybe it will help too. I'm kinda spontaneous when it comes to tech purchases just like I seem to be doing witrh aquarium tech. I was on an OMG everyone says sponge filters are great I'll buy one--I ended up not being a fan. Seachem Tidal HOB seems cool to me and sort of itching to try it lol. Btw what is filter floss? I keep hearing the term and that it's good to add to filters but my brain associates floss with teeth

I think aquariums are cool because of all the measurements with parameters but somewhat stressful chasing ideal parameters too. I empathize with the fish though and really don't want him to live in unsafe or even just uncomfortable conditions. 

My brain is all over the place when it comes to future fishy's tank. I see pictures on here or videos online of planted tanks and want to have my tank look like them. But I also like the silk plants that are colorful. I don't have to worry about silk plants decaying. However, when I added really pretty silk plants to the tank and made the tank exactly how I wanted it to look, rather than just copying online, Spider-Man stopped using the majority of the tank and just sat in the corner like he was in timeout. I think he was scared of the bright plants. Is liking bright colors or not just the personality of the fish?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You rinse the sponges out in treated water so the nitrifying bacteria is retained. Or, you can use old tank water. I think the plant-thing was just his personality. Here's a tank with silk:









This is a mix if real and silk:









This is my go-to filter for my 2.5 and 5.5 tanks FORZA 5-15 Power Filter PFE-1 - 45GPH

The aquarium hobby can be overwhelming. I think that's why so many quit.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

The tanks are very cute. I'm in love with that red substrate. What is it?

Also, Spider-Man was scared of Indian almond leaves too. He must've been a scaredy cat lol


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

Found a cool way to add water and not disturb sand: use a plastic noodle strainer! Cannot be a mesh one though.I saw this on youtube and tried it. I can pour the water into it fast but it will all spread out even and at a enough pace not to disturb everything.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Melogrunty said:


> Found a cool way to add water and not disturb sand: use a plastic noodle strainer! Cannot be a mesh one though.I saw this on youtube and tried it. I can pour the water into it fast but it will all spread out even and at a enough pace not to disturb everything.


How is the gunky stuff? Did you do a good clean. Just an FYI TDS does not measure things like sand, sand is not a dissolved solid it’s a suspended solid. I imagine whatever is causing the sludge is also causing the high TDS but other than that I don’t really know what’s happening in there.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm getting a new filter on Wednesday.I'll be interestedto see change in my water after a day our so if that filter. I know there's many people who are satisfied with a sponge filter but I'm not one of them.

The brown gunk on the air stone, sponge filter housing, and part of the line going into the sponge filter housing hasn't formed again after I cleaned it thankfully.

I'm going to do a good vacuuming and near 100% change and see what happens to the water quality


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

Did an almost 100% water change. Got all of the plant bits on top of the sand, raked the sand, and cleaned the filter. TDS is now 450 which is about the same as my drinking water but that's what water I used to fill it up, then added two drops of Prime per gallon.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

After my new HOB filter has been in place, my TDS stays around 365. Been using a mix of filtered water and tap water with Prime. Haven't done water changes for awhile because I don't have a fish and parameters are 0 0 40 ammonia, nitrite, nitrate. . I know that's not ideal for a betta but the water looks much clearer than with just the sponge filter. I will buy some spring water from the store for water changes once it's closer to time for a fish. I don't want to wear out my water filter pitcher since it's rated to last only 40 gallons before I need to replace the filter.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Keep in mind it may not be the new filter as much as new filter media and clean filter. Keep the media clean and don't let gunk build up in it or any of the filter's parts.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

I was watching a video about this subject and found that both Prime and Flourish would both increase TDS quite a bit


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I mean...if you search enough you can find anything to validate anything you want really. I’ve used prime for probably 15+ years and never had an issue with TDS.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

Yeah, I agree. It's nice to be able to search thousands of opinions and see if any could possibly match your scenario instead of feeling lost and confused.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There are so many things can can raise TDS. But, wasn't the TDS out of your tap 450? There is no way in heck SeaChem raised it to 950 TDS or thereabouts. Might raise it a bit but not 400+.

The solution is to use a mix of tap and distilled.

If you try to figure out the whys and hows of everything in aquarium keeping you will drive yourself nuts. As I've said before: The only thing written in stone in aquatics is nothing is written in stone.

BTW, I still do water changes even if the tanks have not fish but do have plants. They need fresh water, too.


----------

